# CHITTAGONG | Projects & Construction



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Chittagong, also known as "The Gateway of Bangladesh" or the "Commercial Capital of Bangladesh". Chittagong is the second largest city in Bangladesh and is in the top ten of fastest growing cities. It houses the Chittagong Stock exchange, the Chittagong Tea Auction and the Only World Trade Center in all of Bangladesh. It's fast becoming an investment hub of Bangladesh due to the proximity of the port in the city.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*AK Khan Tower by A K Khan & Company*

*Websites *

*Wikipedia*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A._K._Khan_Tower
*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/a-k-khan-tower-chittagong-bangladesh
*AK Khan Group*: http://www.akkhan.com/

*Project details *
*Height*: 235.00m
*Floors*: 47 (Floors above ground) 2 (Floors below ground)
*Use*: Commercial (Main usage), Hotel (Side Usage)
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

*Other Features (And facts) *
"A high rise multi-purpose commercial centre to be build in the commercial hub of Agrabad, Chittagong. This is envisioned to be an iconic and land mark building in Bangladesh."










(I apologize, not the best of images, but it's only one I could find.)


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Chittagong City Center by Style Living Architects LTD*

*Websites *

*Wikipedia*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chittagong_City_Center
*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/chittagong-city-center-chittagong-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 180.01m
*Floors*: 51 (Floors above ground) 6 (Floors below ground)
*Use*: Commercial (Main usage), Hotel (Side Usage)
*Status*: Planned/Approved
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

*Other Features (And facts)* 
It would be the tallest building in the city and the tallest in Bangladesh.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*BRSM Tower*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/bsrm-tower-chittagong-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 160.00m
*Floors*: 32 (Floors above ground) 2 (Floors below ground)
*Use*: Commercial office
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

*Other Features (And facts) *
N/A (Read Below)


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Concord Barik Tower by Concord group BD*

*Websites *

*Concord Group*: http://www.concordgroup.net/
Emporis: http://www.emporis.com/building/bsrm...ong-bangladesh

*Project details* 
*Height*: 141.00m
*Floors*: 37 
*Use*: Commercial office
*Status*: Proposed
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

Other Features (And facts) 
N/A (Read Below)


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Doreen Tower*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/doreen-tower-chittagong-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 130.00m
*Floors*: 30
*Use*: Commercial office
*Status*: Under Construction (Ground work filling)
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

*Other Features (And facts) *
N/A




























(Images uploaded by Jason Kazi)


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Tower 71*

*Websites *

*Emporis*: http://www.emporis.com/building/tower-71-chittagong-bangladesh

*Project details *
*Height*: 116.00m
*Floors*: 29 (Floors above ground), 4 (Floors below ground)
*Use*: Commercial office?
*Status*: Under Construction (Frame assembly)
*Location*: Agrabad, Chittagong

*Other Features (And facts)* 
N/A


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*A map of all construction work on Agrabad Commercial Area*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Thoughts and opinions welcomed


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*BNSS Shopping complex*


----------



## Mahbubur Rahman (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.banglanews24.com/media/imgAll/2016October/bg/bg20170228202022.jpg

Nice design of Ctg city corporation building


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About the AK Khan Tower: 235 metres? I wonder what is keeping Dhaka from developing a building _that_ tall. Since Dhaka's tallest building is only 170 metres, I think something like this is going to incite a city vs. city debate. hno:


----------

